# Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft



## hennesgeissbock (27. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,|wavey:

lange habe ich nach einem schönen, eigenen teich gesucht. nun habe ich einen gefunden und seit nicht mal 1 woche gepachtet. doch scheint leider der zulauf (100er rohr) verstopft zu sein. 

der teich sollte eigentlich von einem bach gespeist werden. das rohr liegt im bach komplett unter wasser. jedoch kommen am teich nur so viel wasser an als wenn ein 2-jähriger hineinpinkeln würde.

nun zum wirklichen problem: .........

das rohr (bach zu teich) ist ganz schön lang. ich kann leider entfernungen schlecht schätzen aber ich mutmaße mal so um die 20-30 meter länge.

jetzt mag ich natürlich nicht die komplette strecke aufbuddeln um nachzusehen und so etwas langes um es frei zu stochern fällt mir auch nichts brauchbares ein.

hat jemand einen tipp????

ach so.....................strom habe ich am teich. jedoch kein fließend wasser (wasserhahn)

gruss,
sebastian


----------



## escobar (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Moin Moin

Also ich sag mal 20-30 ist ja nun nicht die riesen Strecke ich würde sagen einen Tag Zeit nehmen und die Stechschaufel in die Hand und los.
Du könntest dir aber auch nen Minibagger für nen paar Stunden Mieten (falls es sowas bei euch gibt), da würdest du auf jedenfall Zeit und Kraft sparen.


----------



## Syntac (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

sind die Rohre älter? Wahrscheinlich sind Wurzeln oder so rein gewachsen. 
Bevor Du alles freilegst, wenn Du den Verlauf des Rohres kennst, grab alle 5 - 10 meter und schau, ob da noch Druck drauf ist. 

...vor sowas grauts mir auch, aber bei mir sinds ca. 130 meter, quer durch Nachbars Garten der wöchentlich seinen heißgeliebten Rasen mäht...


----------



## Hardyfan (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Hallo Sebastian,

auf die Schnelle fällt mir nur folgendes ein:

1. Du kannst selbst versuchen, jeweils am Ein- und Auslauf des Rohres mit langen Stöcken etc. etwas rumzubohren und hoffen, dass das reicht. Oder graben.

2. Du musst ggf. eine Fachfirma beauftragen, die mit prof. Gerät (Kanalratte etc.) anrückt und das Rohr freispült

3. Du kannst in den Pachtvertrag schauen und prüfen, inwieweit der Verpächter zuständig ist. Ich denke, für die Instandhaltung und Ausbesserung bist Du verantwortlich, für (größere) Reparaturen - siehe unten - der Verpächter.

Die Frage ist, um welches Rohr es sich handelt. Ist es ein KG-Rohr, kann es ohne besondere Probleme freigespült werden.
Bei (alten) Betonrohren mit nur kurzer Falz, die sich ggf. im Laufe der Jahre gegeneinander versetzen und auch absacken, wird es schwieriger.
Da hilft oft nur der Bagger und da *kann* dann der Verpächter kostenmäßig ins Spiel (§ 586 BGB) kommen.


----------



## Endmin (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Freiwillige Feuerwehr fragen ob sie mal dort üben wollen, dann könnten die mit ihrem Schlauch mal ordentlich dort alles rausspülen. Sowas ähnliches haben die bei einem bekannten auch shcon gemacht!


----------



## hennesgeissbock (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

erst mal lieben dank für die schnellen antworten.....

@escobar
" "nur" 20-30m  buddeln "......hehe.....weiss nicht .....hast du schon mal  "nur" so ein stück gebuddelt? und wie gesagt - kann schlecht schätzen -  ist evtl. sogar mehr. solch eine aktion würde ich mir gerne sparen.  zudem ist der beginn des rohres im bach schon etwa 1,5m unter der  grasnarbe und der teich liegt zum bach auch noch mal 3m tiefer. den  minibagger schließe ich mal aus. wird sicher recht teuer sein.

@Syntac
den teich gibt es schon über 30 jahre. ob die rohre auch so alt sind  weiss ich leider nicht. sind jedenfalls solche  kunststoff-dachrinnen-fallrohre. bäume wachsen im verlauf des rohres  eigentlich nicht wirklich. mit dem alle paar meter ein loch graben hört  sich schon etwas besser an. da könnte man das problem schon mal auf  wenige meter beschränken. wenn nichts anderes funktioniert könnte man es  evtl. so machen.

@Hardyfan/Dieter
es ist ein kg-rohr. mit langen stöcken bohren wird da nicht reichen.  sooooo lange stöcke gibts halt nicht. die idee mit der "Kanalratte"  finde ich super. aber ist so was nicht teuer? und funktioniert das  wirklich? habe eben mal bei i-bäh geschaut. da bieten sie lange  schläuche mit so einer art fräs-strahl-aufsatz für nen kärcher an. mein  onkel hätte einen kärcher. jedoch muss man den doch sicher an einen  wasserhahn anschliessen. ODER nicht?;+;+;+ oder könnte ich den schlauch einfach ins wasser legen und der kärcher saugt das wasser selbsständig an?
einen pachtvertrag haben wir übrigens nicht gemacht. läuft alles auf  vertrauensbasis. somit hat sich die frage wer für den schaden aufkommt  erledigt.

@Edmin
das mit der feuerwehr üben lassen hört sich supi an. vor allem so günstig:q  werde mal fragen. mir fällt da gleich noch das THW ein. mal sehen ob  von denen jemand lust dazu hat. werde mal anrufen. evtl. kann ich die ja  mit bier und ein paar würsten überreden.

@ALLE USER
hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit diesen fräs-strahl-aufsätzen mit verlängerungsschlauch sammeln können? funzt das? kann ein kärcher selstständig wasser ziehen wenn der zulaufschlauch einfach im bach liegt?

gruss, 
sebastian


----------



## hennesgeissbock (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

so was meine ich......

http://cgi.ebay.de/20m-Profi-Rohrre...s_Garten_Garten_Bewässern&hash=item336592d66d

ich hoffe es ist erlaubt solch einen link hier einzustellen! sonst bitte löschen - und sorry!


----------



## wobbler68 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Hallo
Schau mal bei OBI Mietgeräten .Da gibt es eine Rohrreinigungswelle
zu mieten(Für Verstopfungen in Rohren von 40 - 100 mm Durchmesser.)Länge 15m.

So eine hat aber auch Klempnerei,falls du da jemanden kennst.


oder

HD-Rohrreinigungsschlauch 15 m 
Beschreibung
Der vielseitige und kraftvolle Rohr- und Kanalreinigungsschlauch beseitigt selbst hartnäckigsten Schmutz in Fallrohren, Abflusskanälen und Rohren. Aus der dreifachen Bohrung der Düse tritt das Wasser etwa in einem Winkel von 30° schräg nach hinten aus und der Schlauch bohrt sich so in das zu reinigende Rohr, wobei der Düsenkopf die Verunreinigungen abschlägt.

Einfach mal bei OBI oder anderen Mietgerät Verleihern  nachfragen,das ist billiger als kaufen. 

Mfg
       Alex


----------



## Hardyfan (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Hallo Sebastian,

ob das so mit dem Kärcher funktioniert, weiss ich nicht. Frag doch mal eine Firma, die verstopfte Kanäle reinigt, nach dem Preis. 
Die Welt kann das nicht kosten.

Übrigens ist die Idee mit der Feuerwehr gut, jedenfalls wenn Du in einem kleineren Ort wohnst. Ein nettes Gespräch mit dem Wehrführer und ein paar Euro in die Kameradschaftskasse.
Ausserdem kennen sich die Jungs mit Wasser aus und haben auch sonst alles mögliche an technischem Gerät an Bord.


----------



## hennesgeissbock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

@wobbler68
Danke, für den Tipp mit Obi/Mietgeräten. Werde ich evtl. mal nach schauen. Der HD-Reinigungsschlauch entspricht, denke ich mal, dem was ich auch als Link eingestellt hatte.

@Hardyfan
Werde es natürlich versuchen erst mal so günstig wie möglich zu halten. Sehe den Kanalreiniger jedoch als gute Option.


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

"es ist ein kg-rohr. mit langen stöcken bohren wird da nicht reichen. sooooo lange stöcke gibts halt nicht. die idee mit der "Kanalratte" finde ich super. aber ist so was nicht teuer? und funktioniert das wirklich? habe eben mal bei i-bäh geschaut. da bieten sie lange schläuche mit so einer art fräs-strahl-aufsatz für nen kärcher an. mein onkel hätte einen kärcher. jedoch muss man den doch sicher an einen wasserhahn anschliessen. ODER nicht? oder könnte ich den schlauch einfach ins wasser legen und der kärcher saugt das wasser selbsständig an?
 einen pachtvertrag haben wir übrigens nicht gemacht. läuft alles auf vertrauensbasis. somit hat sich die frage wer für den schaden aufkommt erledigt."

einfach ins wasser legen wird nicht gehen.
die kärcher brauchen einen bestimmten druck am wasseranschluß.
wenn du aber ne pumpe mit entsprechendem druck davor schaltest dürfte es gehen.
filter am wasseransaug nicht vergessen.

antonio


----------



## hennesgeissbock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Ich habe mich gestern an eine guten Bekannten erinnert der bei der freiwilligen Feuerwehr ist. Habe ihn angerufen und von der Sache erzählt. Er will sich jetzt mal schlau machen ob er etwas organisieren kann. Bin gespannt ob sich was tut. Kenne ihn nicht als den zuverlässigsten Kollegen.

Auch beim THW habe ich angerufen. Die haben Montag um 20 Uhr irgendeine Sitzung wo ich mein Problem mal vortragen soll.

Heute fahre ich wieder zum Teich. Werde dann versuchen die Strecke auszumessen damit man sich mal genauer Gedanken daruber machen kann mit welchem Gerät man an die Verstopfung rangehen könnte.


----------



## hennesgeissbock (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

@antonio
Das mit der Wasserzufuhr, beim Kärcher, hatte ich schon vermutet. Danke, dass du das bestätigst und dass du an einen Filter erinnerst. Eine Pumpe habe ich jedoch leider nicht.


----------



## moon2k3 (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Frag beim Klempner / Sanitäranlagen leger oder so 
oder gar im baumarkt nach ner Rohrspiralle für 100mm durchmesser 
die kannst dir sicher fürn paar eure übers wochenende leihen 

10 euro und ca 20 min gestopft und gekurbelt und das rohr läuft wieder ^^


----------



## hennesgeissbock (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Soooooo......... Statusbericht:

War gestern am Teich und habe natürlich was zu messen vergessen|uhoh:  Bin aber die Strecke, mit grossen Schritten, abgelaufen. 34 waren es - sollten etwa 30m entsprechen.

Habe vom Bauern/Verpächter eine 8 oder 10m lange Rohrreinigungsspirale geliehen bekommen. Diese habe ich bist auf 1m komplett (Einlaufbereich) einschieben können. In den letzten Meter habe ich mich aber relativ problemlos reinbohren und orgeln können. An der Auslaufseite war das Rohr frei.

Jetzt läuft das Wasser schon *deutlich* besser. 

Übrigens habe ich mich bei Obi-Mietgeräten erkundigt - diese haben leider überhaupt gar keine Geräte zur Rohrreinigung im Verleih.

Vorerst bin ich mit diesem Resultat zufrieden. Zumal mir der Bauer sagte, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen brauche da  derzeit recht wenig Wasser im Bach ist. Wenn dieser wieder mehr Wasser führt würde auch mehr Druck auf das Rohr kommen und somit wieder komplett freigespühlt werden. Und zudem hätte der Teich eh unterirdische Quelle/n oder Grundwasser das dafür sorgt, dass der Teich selbst wenn gar kein Wasser mehr vom Bach kommen würde nie mehr als max. 20 cm Wasser verliert.

Also........ ich werde jetzt erst mal abwarten wie sich das Ganze entwickelt und zudem den Einlauf mit Hasendraht vor Verschmutzung sichern. Falls es sich jedoch wieder negativ etwickeln sollte werde ich mal eine andere eurer vorgeschlagenen Methoden ausprobieren.

Vorerst bedanke ich mich für eure vielen netten Vorschläge und wünsche allen eine schöne Angelsaison mit vielen dicken Fischen |wavey:


----------



## maxxxxl (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

also in meiner Fischzucht hat ich auch mal das problem. der verpächter und ich haben dann mehrere 4 m latten zusammengescharaubt und drin rumgestochert am auslauf und auf einmal kam der ganze lehm und gras vom ablassen heraus. das rohr hat sich dann selber frei gespült und eine rohrreinigungsfirma kostet ca 500-600 euro


----------



## Jens84 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*



hennesgeissbock schrieb:


> Also........ ich werde jetzt erst mal abwarten wie sich das Ganze entwickelt und zudem den Einlauf mit Hasendraht vor Verschmutzung sichern.



Das wird aber mit Sicherheit Kontraproduktiv sein. Dein Hasendraht wird sich ruckzuck zusetzen und wenn du Pech hast drückts dir den Draht ins Rohr. Dann wirds schwer den wieder rauszubekommen.

Lass den Hasendraht einfach weg.

Grüße Jens


----------



## hennesgeissbock (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*



Jens84 schrieb:


> Das wird aber mit Sicherheit Kontraproduktiv sein. Dein Hasendraht wird sich ruckzuck zusetzen und wenn du Pech hast drückts dir den Draht ins Rohr. Dann wirds schwer den wieder rauszubekommen.
> 
> Lass den Hasendraht einfach weg.
> 
> Grüße Jens




Hallo Jens,

ich hatte eigentlich an so eine art Käfig gedacht den ich dann quasi vor dem Rohr platziere. Ein Hasen- oder Hamsterkäfig wären doch evtl. auch geeignet. Oder liege ich da total falsch und sollte es besser einfach so belassen?


----------



## Schwede 84 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

ich würde einfach du wie du es ja auch schon gemacht hast mit der spirale reingehen von beiden seiten 

baue lieber keinen draht davor blätter usw setzten sich da fest und du kannst alle paar tage das dieng sauber machen 

am besten spirale rein und dann mit einem schlauch von der bachseite spühlen denke das klappt 


bin Klempner und hatte schon so einige verstopfungen 


frag in einer klempnerfirma nach ob die eine elektrische Spirale haben die sind weitaus stärker als die kleinen mit Handbetrieb


----------



## Jens84 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Ich würde es einfach so lassen.

Funktioniert bei mir auch ohne Käfig / Hasendraht ohne Probleme und mein Zulauf kommt aus einer Waldquelle (also rel. viel Laub).

Grüße


----------



## hennesgeissbock (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Aller klar. Habe den Draht wieder entfernt. Vielen Dank nochmals allen für die vielen Tipps.


----------



## Audianer123 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Also ich würde einfach mal nen klempner fragen. Ich hatte das selbe problem bei meine Teich auch und mein Bruder ist Klempner. Der hat eine spirale mitgebracht die an der spitze ketten hat. Damit wird alles aus dem Rohr weggeschlagen was stört.
So ein Teil ist nicht teuer. Vielleicht hast du ja nen bekannten der so ein ding in der Firma hat. für ein paar schmale euronen wird er das problem betimmt lösen.


----------



## Syntac (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

ja, hast Du aber ein altes Keramikrohr, schlägst Du das gleich mit zusammen, evtl. sogar nen KG rohr. 
Die Dinger mit Kette sind mehr für Gußrohre.


----------



## thymonst (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Hallo zusammen,
denke hier passt meine Frage am besten rein..
Bringt es was den Bach vor einem Teich zu "begradigen" bzw.den Bach zu reinigen so daß das Wasser in einem schmaleren Bachbett fließt und so weniger versickert und durch eine schnellere Fließgeschwindigkeit mit mehr Sauerstoff angereichert wird??
danke schon mal im voraus für die Antwort


----------



## Ossipeter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

1. In einem Bachbatt versickert nichts.
2. Mehr Fließgeschwindigkeit  bringt mehr Sedimente in den Teich!
3. Sauerstoff reichert sich nicht nur in ein paar Meter Fließgeschwindigkeit an
da müssten schon vorher ein paar Solschwellen eingebaut werden (Wasserrechtliche Genehmigung erforderlich!) Die ist auch bei jeder Veränderung des Bachbettes notwendig!
Besser über deine Anfrage könnte man diskutieren, wenn du mal eine Beschreibung des Baches, Teiches, deiner Fischarten und deiner Zielvorstellung einstellen könntest. Fotos sind da immer sehr hilfreich.


----------



## thymonst (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Zulauf vom Angelteich dicht/verstopft*

Ok danke! da ist was dran und die Sedimenten will ja keiner in seinem Teich haben.Habe drei kleinere Teiche(12m*5m) mit 600 Regenbogenforellen von 12-17 cm und einene Zulaufmenge von nur noch 1 l\s|kopfkrat(Ph 7.5;12.6C°) Werde mal Bilder machen und mich dann nochmal mit mehr infos melden!


----------

